# Is my water temp to high for Cherry Shrimp?



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

nope, not "to high" [sic]
yes, you can keep them


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

My tank temperature here in Fort Lauderdale is probably 80-82 despite the fact the house AC is set at 78.

I had a 5 day slow died off of my cherries and my ghost shrimp seem to die off in about 1 month. 

I am not sure why they died off but temperature is probably a factor.

I bought a Zoo Med Tank Fan and will see how much the temperature drops.

The guy who I want to buy cherries from won't have any for maybe 1-2 months, so it should be cooler by then. (But I'll probably buy some sooner and I want them so badly! But shipping in 90 plus temps seems to be a problem unless they throw in a cooling pack?)

I'd say get 20 cherries and see how they do.

I had a cherry in a Fluval Edge in the same room that survived for probably 2 months before someone ate him or he died.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I house them in 85 all the time... during summer I have no choice lol... 
I recently had a die off of my blue pearls but I really don't think that its temperature related...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

My cherries and snowballs are outside in tubs that regularly are 85-90 and they are doing great.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Never had any luck with them over 80 surprisingly. I now keep all my shrimp tanks < 80.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Darn you all....for every comment saying its fine there's another saying it isn't haha. 

No, I do appreciate your comments. I guess I may just try it out myself and see how it goes.


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

My vote would go to yes, Cherries are incredibly hardy and do well in a tank I keep year round at 80. Keep your dissolved oxygen up and they will be OK.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

They'll be fine. +1 to high dissolved oxygen (good surface agitation and/or an airstone) when it's warm.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

They'll be okay. mine are doing alright, only very minimal reproduction.


----------



## Polarize (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine have been at around 80-82 degrees and seem to be doing fine. They get berried without any problem, but I'm not so sure about the offspring survival rate...seemed like most of my first two batch of babies disappeared, but that might have been due to an incident with a high output light bulb.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

My tank in the summer time is also around the 80's range, and my cherry shrimp still breed like crazy. As others have said, just make sure you have enough o2 in there.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for your replies. 

My Eheim 2215 spray bar is aimed downwards slightly outside of the tank which creates quite a bit of surface agitation and small air bubbles covering the back of the tank. Hopefully that's enough O2? I want to try to avoid an airstone if possible.

I'll start off with 20 and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------

